# root: ACPI event unhandled: thermal_zone LNXTHERM:0 [solved]

## josephg

```
user.notice root: ACPI event unhandled: thermal_zone LNXTHERM:00 00000081 00000000
```

this is flooding my syslog, every few seconds. what am i missing?Last edited by josephg on Sun May 14, 2017 9:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## khayyam

 *josephg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> user.notice root: ACPI event unhandled: thermal_zone LNXTHERM:00 00000081 00000000
> ```
> ...

 

josephg ... it's basically a fallback in /etc/acpi/default.sh ...

```
log_unhandled() {

   logger "ACPI event unhandled: $*"

}
```

... so you can comment it, and any call made to the function.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## josephg

either i messed up, or this acpi logging is messed up. it seems acpi is capturing any and all sorts of events..

these events below are clearly handled, but acpi still spits them out to syslog as unhandled.

```
user.notice root: ACPI event unhandled: button/volumedown VOLDN 00000080 00000000 K

user.notice root: ACPI event unhandled: button/volumeup VOLUP 00000080 00000000 K

user.notice root: ACPI event unhandled: jack/headphone HEADPHONE plug

user.notice root: ACPI event unhandled: jack/headphone HEADPHONE unplug
```

i would expect this only while debugging. wonder if i accidentally turned some debugging on somewhere. do others get these and ignore or do something else?

thank you khay! i have commented it out, like so..

```
log_unhandled() {

   #logger "ACPI event unhandled: $*"

}
```

hopefully with the above commented out, my syslog won't get unnecessarily drowned by acpi.Last edited by josephg on Fri May 12, 2017 11:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

josephg ...

looks as though you didn't restart the acpi service, I think you might need to do that otherwise the function is defined (as it was prior to the edit) in acpid env.

best ... khay

----------

## Ant P.

 *josephg wrote:*   

> what am i missing?

 

Maybe an adequate heatsink?

----------

## josephg

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> looks as though you didn't restart the acpi service, I think you might need to do that otherwise the function is defined (as it was prior to the edit) in acpid env.

 

you mean acpid service  :Smile:  this was before i actioned off your advice. resolved now.. thanks!

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

>  *josephg wrote:*   what am i missing? 
> 
> Maybe an adequate heatsink?

 

this is a laptop. i don't know if i have heat problems. fan seems to kick in occasionally.

 *josephg wrote:*   

> either i messed up, or this acpi logging is messed up. it seems acpi is capturing any and all sorts of events..
> 
> these events below are clearly handled, but acpi still spits them out to syslog as unhandled.

 

in hindsight, this was rather handy as it started me thinking.. dangerous i know  :Wink: 

i have now moved these event actions from the wm to acpi, which i think is more efficient. and i move closer to wm independence.[/quote]

```
volumeup)       amixer -q set Master 1+ ;;

volumedown)     amixer -q set Master 1- ;;
```

Last edited by josephg on Wed May 17, 2017 6:56 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## josephg

i added an action to handle thermal_zone, and uncommented the log_unhandled as i want to see everything acpi can handle.

```
thermal_zone) : ;;
```

could i have handled this better?

----------

